

Head of Product is More Valuable than 5 Engineers - mikekarnj
http://www.mikekarnj.com/blog/2011/02/07/head-of-product-is-more-valuable-than-5-engineers/

======
sambeau
Only if they're exceptional at their job.

~~~
mikekarnj
I'm assuming that companies only higher rockstars right? Why else would you
add someone to your team?

